# Be careful this weekend



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're hitting the CO backcountry this weekend, I'd be extra careful. It's gonna be ugly. I was up at Loveland on Thursday and had some shooting cracks between chairs 4 and 8. I stopped and took a look to find a 6" wind slab sitting on sugar. Put the forecasted snow on top of that and we'll really have trouble.

Be safe out there.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> If you're hitting the CO backcountry this weekend, I'd be extra careful. It's gonna be ugly. I was up at Loveland on Thursday and had some shooting cracks between chairs 4 and 8. I stopped and took a look to find a 6" wind slab sitting on sugar. Put the forecasted snow on top of that and we'll really have trouble.
> 
> Be safe out there.


+1.

Been like this all week.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> If you're hitting the CO backcountry this weekend, I'd be extra careful. It's gonna be ugly. I was up at Loveland on Thursday and had some shooting cracks between chairs 4 and 8. I stopped and took a look to find a 6" wind slab sitting on sugar. Put the forecasted snow on top of that and we'll really have trouble.
> 
> Be safe out there.


Don't worry we probably will get like 3 inches if we're lucky


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Surprisingly it hasn't been as nasty as you'd think with all this snow. Well at least below tree line. Regardless, we have all the ingredients right now for some very deadly slides. There is a slab, several in fact, sitting on top of some very unsupportable weak layers. All you need is a slope steep enough to slide and you. I have found myself having to be very picky in areas that I normally wouldn't worry about this sort of thing. That said, if you use your head, there is some really fun stuff that can be done right now.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, Moderate conditions are where most of your avalanche fatalities happen. Mostly because those are the conditions where people are willing to push it. 

Still, I would love that window. It's more like one to two weeks out here for that to happen...


----------

